# Line voltage and low voltage



## makita1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I am inspecting a condo project in CA and they are using a smart house system. They have landed low voltage cables in the same outlet boxes as line voltage cables. I am looking for the NEC section that prohibits this installation.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate thread.
Go here:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?p=21893&posted=1#post21893


----------

